# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  KC reptile show July 18th

## 2kdime

Anybody going?

I'll be there, but with eggs just getting ready to hatch, babies will be all of a couple days old, so I wont be vending.

However I will be hanging out with some fellow Blood guys up there like I usually do.

NEXT show though, Ill be vending :Very Happy: 

http://www.kcreptileshow.com/

----------


## stratus_020202

Geez. I really shouldn't go, but it would be nice to just do some window shopping. Since, the show I 'window shopped' at cost me $600. Maybe. Maybe not. They didn't have much at the last one. I was suprised most of the boa vendors weren't there. Bloods seem to be getting more popular though. I saw some beauties  :Smile:

----------


## 2kdime

Its all about self control!

I dont ever buy anything if I tell myself I wont buy anything.....haha

If you go, stop by and say hey :Very Happy: 

Ill be with the other Blood guys towards the back on the corner of the middle "island" type thing.







> Geez. I really shouldn't go, but it would be nice to just do some window shopping. Since, the show I 'window shopped' at cost me $600. Maybe. Maybe not. They didn't have much at the last one. I was suprised most of the boa vendors weren't there. Bloods seem to be getting more popular though. I saw some beauties

----------


## Jerhart

Maaaaaayyyyybe...

----------


## 2kdime

See you there  :Very Happy: 




> Maaaaaayyyyybe...

----------


## 2kdime

Dont forget we ARE into the hatching season so I would suspect the turnouts and vendors at the shows for the rest of the year are going to be pretty good.

----------


## Pixtaker

I'm in Lincoln, NE....is this show worth driving 3 hours to get to?

----------


## 2kdime

Its not a HUGE show by any means....

But with eggs hatching and summer upon us, I DO expect better turnouts, both vendor and spectator wise.

----------

